# Mise à niveau de mon ancien Ipod



## Kerka (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est ma première visite et ma première question sur Mac Generation!! Peut être le bon support!!
J'ai "ressorti" mon ancien Ipod (16 G 1 ere génération !!!) pour mon fils, mais je ,'arrive pas à le mettre à jour d'os 3. Il reste sur la version 2.2.1, m'indiquant que c'est la dernière version.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider en m'indiquant où et comment installer os3??

Merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

c'est tout à fait normal, l'iPod Touch première génération ne supporte pas les versions au-delà du 2.2.1.

Cordialement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

